# Zelus Stop Watch



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Guys, need help to identify stop watch, I know it's Swiss and is Chrome, thats all the info I know.

Have searched internet for info and it appears that it is not well known, but it's in mint nick and works a treat, so any help, date etc. would be great, it's stamped 7 jewells and has the number 74799 and Metal Chrome stamped inside back cover.

Regards Richard.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

An ephemeral brand name which came and went pretty quickly, I have see a few chronographs with this brand name as well. Read somewhere that might have been a short lived Italian brand


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Zelus was a trade mark of Paul Gostely Fils of St.-Imier, registered 15th sept. 1948


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Many thanks for the info guys, I suspected the same, I know the value is minimal but it's minty and works just dandy, just one for my collection.

Regards Richard


----------

